# How Do You Tell If You Have A Maine ****?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

We adopted a long-haired cat from the SPCA in December of last year. The shelter couldn't give any information on her. Everything I've read about Maine **** cats is exactly like her, both looks and temperament. Is there any definitive way of knowing if a cat is a Maine ****? Is anyone an expert in that?

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/octobergm ... pg&.src=ph


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There really is no way of knowing since you don't have any papers or have her history. How about posting a picture?

(P.S. I'm not an expert, but I'll be getting my first Maine **** in about 2 weeks, so I've been doing a lot of reading too).


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You might wanna take a look at this sticky: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

/Sol, moderator


----------

